# WOIN NEW - Reverse Engineering the Aliens and Foes



## Evil_DM (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi there, 

in preparation for our start, I've been going through the book and been trying to find logic in some of the Aliens and Foes, how they are built, but there seems to be some inconsistencies. Or not everything is mentioned in their stats, of course. 

For example, the Human Bounty Hunter on page 289 (rulebook v 1.2) has a Mental Defence and Vital Defence of 21, each.

According to the Derived Statistics section, each of these is calculated as follows: 
Mental Defence: WIL or CHA, plus _concentration_ or _meditation_. 
Vital Defence: END, plus _fortitude_ or _resistance_. 

Reverse engineering the Bounty Hunter, gives her a Mental Defence of 14 (his CHA of 4D6, and no relevant skills). Vital Defence reverse engineers to 11 (END attribute, and no skills). Not to mention his Ranged Defence (28) because her AGI gives her 14, and she has no skills that contribute to that. Also, it equals to 8D6 instead of the 7D6, so implies both skill, equipment ánd something special.

What am I missing here? Is there an equipment modifier or exploit I am not seeing? 

Or is this DM discretion, or a secret DM formula, that we just do not know of?


----------



## Morrus (Jan 19, 2018)

They use the monster/NPC creation rules, which are different to the PC creation rules.


----------



## Evil_DM (Jan 19, 2018)

Morrus said:


> They use the monster/NPC creation rules, which are different to the PC creation rules.




Heh. Duh. That's why I'm novice...


----------

